# Programming a Harmony 950 remote



## ctabs (Nov 22, 2020)

I just got the TiVo Edge and I'm trying to program my Harmony 950 remote to it. I'm not the savviest when it comes to technology but I have been able to program the Harmony with all my other devices. However, when I try to input the TiVo Edge model number into the Harmony App it does not find the device. I try just using the TiVo remote to program the Harmony manually but it doesn't seem to pick up the signal from the TiVo remote. Could anyone recommend some tips? Remember I'm not super savvy but with step-by-step instructions I could figure it out. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## jerry rininger (Aug 25, 2020)

ctabs said:


> I just got the TiVo Edge and I'm trying to program my Harmony 950 remote to it. I'm not the savviest when it comes to technology but I have been able to program the Harmony with all my other devices. However, when I try to input the TiVo Edge model number into the Harmony App it does not find the device. I try just using the TiVo remote to program the Harmony manually but it doesn't seem to pick up the signal from the TiVo remote. Could anyone recommend some tips? Remember I'm not super savvy but with step-by-step instructions I could figure it out. Thanks for your help in advance.


Try finding the TiVo Bolt in the harmony setup. I went from a bolt to edge and never had to change my harmony.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctabs (Nov 22, 2020)

That worked thanks!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just use TiVo as the brand and TiVo as the model.

It ought to confirm it as TiVo and should work.

You could 'verify' it in the software, to dial it in. Probably make sure to use the 'Back' button in that process.

-KP​


----------

